# Quamar M80 vs Wilfa Svart for V60?



## dshepuk (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Just after some advice on a grinder for V60 if possible please?

I don't really have a budget to buy something new at the moment (maybe the Wilfa Uniform or Niche Zero once I've saved up!) so I'm wondering what you would choose as a grinder for V60 out of the Quamar M80 and the Wilfa Svart? (I already own both but just need to choose).

I know the Quamar is designed for espresso but it does have settings which allow a coarser grind and it's an expensive bit of kit. Do you think it would be suitable for V60 or should I go with my Wilfa Svart?

Appreciate any thoughts.


----------

